# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Όργανα Γυμναστικής >  Διάδρομος Alpine

## dvavoul

Καλησπέρα σας. Ο διάδρομος μου βγάζει σφάλμα Ε1 και δεν ξεκινάει. Μπορεί κάποιος να με βοηθήσει;;;

----------


## george89

> Καλησπέρα σας. Ο διάδρομος μου βγάζει σφάλμα Ε1 και δεν ξεκινάει. Μπορεί κάποιος να με βοηθήσει;;;


Καλημερα ειδα το μηνυμα σου και ηθελα να σε ενημερωσω οτι το Ε1 σημαινει κακη επικοινωνια ηλεκτρονικων που μπορει να ευθυνονται πολλα οπως μοτερ πλακετα καλωδια κονσολα....πρεπει να το ψαξεις ! αν θες στειλε μου εμαιλ να το δουμε μαζι georgezaxos89@gmail.com

----------


## Kosmos13

> Καλησπέρα σας. Ο διάδρομος μου βγάζει σφάλμα Ε1 και δεν ξεκινάει. Μπορεί κάποιος να με βοηθήσει;;;


Φιλε μου βρηκες λυση τελικα; γιατι και εμενα ενας διαδρομος axxon μου κανει ακριβως το ιδιο

----------


## george89

Σου βγαζει κατευθιαν Ε1 η μετα απο καποια ωρα ?

----------


## Kosmos13

> Σου βγαζει κατευθιαν Ε1 η μετα απο καποια ωρα ?


Μετα απο λιγα δευτερολεπτα ενω το βαζω να δουλεψει, δεν ξεκιναει καθολου ο ιμαντας

----------


## george89

τοτε εισαι 99% με προβλημα στην πλακετα αλλα για να σου φτασει σε αυτο το σημειο πρεπει να εχεις και αλλου προβλημα...πρωτα στον ταπητα και ισως και σε μοτερ. ποσα χρονια τον εχεις ? τον λυπαινεις ? σου ειχε μυρισει τιποτα καμενο ?

----------


## Kosmos13

> τοτε εισαι 99% με προβλημα στην πλακετα αλλα για να σου φτασει σε αυτο το σημειο πρεπει να εχεις και αλλου προβλημα...πρωτα στον ταπητα και ισως και σε μοτερ. ποσα χρονια τον εχεις ? τον λυπαινεις ? σου ειχε μυρισει τιποτα καμενο ?


10 χρονια αλλα οχι και με πολυ χρηση, τον λιπαινα. Καμια φορα εκει που δουλευε και ετρεχα μου  εκανε κατο στιγμιαια κολληματα, αν αε βοηθαει αυτο. Εννοεις η πλακετα του μοτερ η η κυριως πλακετα. Υπαρχει περιπτωση να επισκευαζεται με αλλαγη κανενος πυκνωτη η καποιου αλλου εξαρτηματος η θελει ολοκληρη αλλαγη,ξερεις; και στο περιπου ποσο κοστιζει; σε ευχαριστω και για το χρονο σου

----------


## Kosmos13

> 10 χρονια αλλα οχι και με πολυ χρηση, τον λιπαινα. Καμια φορα εκει που δουλευε και ετρεχα μου  εκανε κατο στιγμιαια κολληματα, αν αε βοηθαει αυτο. Εννοεις η πλακετα του μοτερ η η κυριως πλακετα. Υπαρχει περιπτωση να επισκευαζεται με αλλαγη κανενος πυκνωτη η καποιου αλλου εξαρτηματος η θελει ολοκληρη αλλαγη,ξερεις; και στο περιπου ποσο κοστιζει; σε ευχαριστω και για το χρονο σου


Καμμενο δεν μου μυρισε

----------


## george89

Βασικα μια ειναι η πλακετα η κεντρικη διπλα στο μοτερ η αλλη ειναι της κονσολας που σπανια βγαζει προβλημα. Λοιπον καταρχας φιαχνονται σχεδον ολες τωρα για κοστος ειναι που θα πεσεις και τι ορεξει εχουν απο 40ε μεχρι και 80ε. ΑΛΛΑ για να λειτουργησει σωστα ο διαδρομος σου χωρις προβλημα πρεπει να αλλαξεις και τον ταπητα σου μονο και μονο χρονολογιακα ασχετα με την χρηση γιατι ξερενεται.

----------


## mikemtb73

> Καλησπέρα σας. Ο διάδρομος μου βγάζει σφάλμα Ε1 και δεν ξεκινάει. Μπορεί κάποιος να με βοηθήσει;;;


Παγωτό.. 

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk

----------


## p270

> Παγωτό.. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


πας καλα τι απαντηση ειναι αυτη σε καθε θεμα

----------

mikemtb73 (06-05-18)

----------

